# Who Is Calling Me From Area Code 610 ???



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So, it's this past Friday afternoon at about 4:30 PM, and I see a call coming in on my cell phone from area code 610. Who the heck is this, I think, and since I was busy feeding the current crop of baby birds, I let the call go to voice mail.

After I finished feeding the little ones, I listened to the voice mail. It's some biologist with an engineering company that specializes in environmental issues, and he wants to talk to me about baby pigeons in or on an above ground gas storage tank that has to come down tomorrow (Monday, Jul. 26, 2010). 

I call him back at almost 5 PM my time (8 PM his time), and he answers, and tells me how he managed to track down a pigeon rescue person (me), and how they have to take down this storage tank but know that there are baby pigeons in a nest in it and can I help by taking them. Of course I said yes and commended him and the company employing him for their care, kindness, and consideration of the baby pigeons.

Fine .. I have his work # and cell # .. he has my home # and cell #, and I am to be contacted when arrangements are made to rescue the baby pigeons. Turns out the biologist is in Pennsylvania and the baby pigeons are here in So Cal in Huntington Beach.

I got the call this evening .. the babies will be rescued around 8-9 AM tomorrow morning and transported to me at work. I have no idea how little or not these babies may be, so I'll be taking any items that could possibly be needed with me to work tomorrow. Most likely I would already have everything with me anyway as I am still hauling baby sparrows to work with me.

I am so JAZZED that something this nice, this good can be happening in today's world.

Assuming all goes as planned tomorrow, I will post pics of the babies and any further details that I may know tomorrow evening or on Tuesday.

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thumbs up and good luck


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good that some one would go to that trouble to help a couple (or more?) babies survive.

Hope they aren't too long in transit

Still, they'll be in good hands now 

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is surely a heart warming story, thank goodness there are people who care that much still.

Also the same to you Terry, sounds as if you have more than your hands full, but will still take more.

Best of luck.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you Terry and kind-hearted biologist! It is so heartening to have a positive report. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonderful to hear!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*They're Here!*

The babies arrived at my workplace at 08:50 AM this morning .. I am so JAZZED that this actually happened .. here they are!:










Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ohhhhh! Look how cute!

Good picture! Frick & Frack!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So sweet, and they actually look pretty healthy 

I am sure they are pretty lucky


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG!!!! They are adorable!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Brilliant news, and OOOHHHH can't you just munch them.

It's nice that there are two to grow up together, quite a trauma for such little ones. Best of luck with them Terry, along with all your others !!

Janet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How excellent!!! I know these two are so fortunate to land in your care!



TAWhatley said:


> ...I am still hauling baby sparrows to work with me....Terry


Okay, this made me laugh.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Most likely I would already have everything with me anyway as I am still hauling baby sparrows to work with me.


Made me laugh too. I've always got a bird (or two) with me at work.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*They've Been Named .. Please Officially Meet ..*

Conestoga and Rover .. named for the company that arranged for their rescue, Conestoga-Rovers & Associates, Inc.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I like Rover; now which one of those little bits of fluff are hauling around 4 syllables (poor bugger!)? They look happy and healthy and full - very cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great names, Terry...they _are_ original!

And, Cyreen, I'm sure that Conestoga's name will be shortened (Con?? Conga??)  

Of course, IF he(?) is being reprimanded, I'm sure the _whole_ name will be used! 

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wonderfull concept in the namings  I like it


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

They are beautiful.

I don't suppose there are any other birds out there with those names, they sound very aristocratic. Really looking forward to seeing them grow into those names. 

Janet


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Unusual names and a great way to commemorate an excellent company!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. I suspect that Rover will always be called Rover and that Conestoga will become Connie, Stogie, Toga or something like that  Conga isn't bad, Shi!

Conestoga is the larger of the two .. gotta be big enough to handle the name!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I love your suggestions for Conestoga, Terry!

Also, IF Conestoga turns out to be a boy, you can call him Con and if you don't "spell" it out, who's to know that you aren't saying "Khan?!"  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Rover and Stogie - awesome!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

oooh...how cute...and they're smiling!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How is Conestoga and Rover, Terry ? Grown up to big fellows ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> How is Conestoga and Rover, Terry ? Grown up to big fellows ?


They are doing great. Beautiful, healthy, happy, wild and crazy teenagers! At the moment, they appear to be a very, very dark gray (charcoal) color as opposed to actually black. Don't know if they will stay that color or not once they are fully grown, but they are really handsome youngsters right now. Thanks for asking about them!

Terry


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

can you post some pics of them?


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Curious about Conestoga and Rover. What did you end up calling Conestoga? What color did they turn out to be? Love to see pics.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> Curious about Conestoga and Rover. What did you end up calling Conestoga? What color did they turn out to be? Love to see pics.


Yeah...we want to see pictures!


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is awesome


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes it is and it only happened two and one half years ago


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry was reading old post, did not mean to post and bring it back up. My bad


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sport14692 said:


> Sorry was reading old post, did not mean to post and bring it back up. My bad


*Not a problem...., it's just old information.*


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

sport14692 said:


> Sorry was reading old post, did not mean to post and bring it back up. My bad


Your that bored ma bruda?


----------

